# GGLS Spring Meet 6/9/2012 - Video Added



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Some photos from today's meet.


















































































Interesting riding car... seems like it would be awful top-heavy when fully occupied.



















Les Wilmunder, Casey's dad. Casey was there too, but not in this photo.










A 4-3/4" gauge center cab diesel...










And a 3-1/2" gauge steamer...





































And a video...


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: GGLS Spring Meet 6/9/2012*

Wow! You guys have some beautiful Americans up there. Lots of brass.









Very cool!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: GGLS Spring Meet 6/9/2012*

Yeah Gary, 4-4-0's were well represented.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Did that Central Pacific engine start out with the same mechanism as yours? Its not qute up to your standards but it is a beauty too! 
Those Silver plated engines were something else! too bright to see properly.








Was the 040 switcher one of the Kozo engines? 

That Sandy River (strawberry canyon) #24 was a BEAST... my goodness!


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Gee, the Baldwin 4-4-0 mechanism was used to create the North Pacific Coast #21 which you have so ably re-created in 1: 20 scale. When will we be seeing an Ennis version in ride-on scale? Seems like a natural progression for your talents.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight
Seems you were in good company and fit in with the best of the 4-4-0's at the steam up. Speaks will for your efforts and the outcome of the build: impressive. Wish it was running on the video...


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Did that Central Pacific engine start out with the same mechanism as yours? Yes, essentially both are RRSC CP-173's. I agree, Paul (the owner) did a darn fine job on his! Beautiful piece of work!!








Those Silver plated engines were something else! too bright to see properly.The first one is done up to be a ride-on version of Lionel Lines tinplate. The passenger cars are full of Dick Tracy figures from the 30's and 40's. Very whimsical.







The second one (the Tahoe) is a gorgeous loco that is one of the pride and joys of the GGLS club. She was built by the current owner's father. While not exactly my cup of tea, there's no disputing that she's simply beautiful to behold, and she runs very well to boot!








Was the 040 switcher one of the Kozo engines?To be honest I couldn't tell you for sure. Maybe Casey will jump in here as he and his dad own it. Looks a little large for a Kozo 0-4-0 to me.
That Sandy River (strawberry canyon) #24 was a BEAST... my goodness!There's a company that makes these... can't remember the name right off the top. If memory serves, they are sold RTR. She is magnificent isn't she?








When will we be seeing an Ennis version in ride-on scale? To be honest, I thought of making one with the current chassis way back when, but the chassis was standard gauge. Darned glad I didn't now. hehehe







The thought has occurred to me on and off for the last couple of years, but it's still going to be a while before I have this one done. It would also present challenges in terms of controlling her. She'd have to be either propane or gasoline/oil as there would be no way to stoke her - not to mention the prototype was oil fired. Controlling her would have to be from a trailing riding car, and would have to be either some form of R/C or with cables/linkages. While it would be a real fun project, and in many ways a lot easier to build than what I have now, I think I'd rather do something like a Stearns T-Boiler Heisler if and when I ever get around to starting a second one. For now, I still have 1001 things left to do on my current one.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight,

There's guy at the Sacramento Live Steamers who owns a SP Cab Forward in 7 1/2 inch gauge. He controls that beast from a trailing car BEHIND the tender! All done by aircraft cables and small levers hidden in a small compartment at the rear of the tank. Fascinating to watch him run that engine.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Gary. I figured it would have to be controlled from aft of the boat. hehehe


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

BTW, the GP-9 Black Widow in the video is for Marty.  But then, maybe GP-9's are too antique for him. hehehe


----------



## Eric M. (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey Dwight,

Sorry I missed you. I was up there today! I had to be at a wedding on Saturday. I had my 1.5" scale, 3.5" gauge Americanized Krauss bash up there and my Maxitrak Planet. 

A few notes on your coverage. The Sacramento Northern center cab is NOT a diesel but in fact a "live electric". Hence the trolley pole on the roof. The guy who built it used parts from an electric scooter to build it.

The Strawberry Canyon (SRRL) #24 is a not a ready to run product. That loco was scratch built. Being a member of the club for a while now I have seen it take shape for a number of years. The really cool thing is the engineers seat in the tender is a really nice cast metal tractors seat.

Anyways. Hopefully you and I will coordinate a visit up there. I can tell you right now that I will be up there on July 22nd to have the boilers tested on the Mich Cal Shay and my 0-4-0.

Regards,


----------

